# Does a Six-Pak really make your job easier?



## medic417 (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.watercrest-ind.com/six_pak.php

So has 3 wheels each side and pivots.  Helps take patient up or down stairs.  At least that is what is the claim.  Anyone use them?  Are they any good?

From the site:

Features & Benefits:

•Offers the rescuer stability and control.
•Can be used in single rescue situations.
•Ideal for "long distance" rescue.
•Reduces drop risk and harm to patient and/or rescuers.
•Assembles quickly
•Adaptable to most square and tapered spine boards
12" (30.48 cm)—18" wide (45.7 cm).
•Can be installed on Pin & Non-Pin Boards.
•Load limit 400 lbs (181 kg).
•Quick, three strap anchoring system.
•User friendly installation of tri-wheel pin assembly.
•Patented unique tri-wheel design which stays in contact with stair riser.
•Promotes smooth stair tread transitions when carrying up and down stairs.
•Especially good in tight quarters where the need to pivot around corners, doors or any other obstacles may impede your exit.
•Enters and exits easily from elevators.
•Compact design makes for easy storage.
•Convenient padded storage bag with reinforced bottom surface and shoulder strap.
•Easy to clean and decontaminate.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 29, 2010)

never used it.  but probably won't.

it looks like only certain types of backboards will fit.  

a traditional metal scoop stretcher won't fit in it, despite what the website wants you to believe.

small wheels typically mean it doesn't handle off road, such on as grass or for those long distance rescues that it touts.

will it work on spiral staircases?

still don't see a price tag on the thing.

don't get me wrong, new innovations are great, and anything to save our backs is good.  

but this looks like a gimmick, one that has some potential depending on price and if it actually does what the seller says it does, but appears to me to have limited real work usability.  Do you know of any agencies that actually use it?

but that's just my $0.02


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 29, 2010)

The moment someone slips and is dropped the first thing a lawyer will say is "Why did you have two, or more, people carrying the backboard?"


----------

